# My BIGGEST Red EVER



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I know i might have some people doubt me on this because its like a bigfoot picture (blurry and out of focus), but i did measure the fish and he was..... 60 1/2 inches!!! keep in mind the size 15 next to his head... this is the only picture i could get before walking him back out into the surf..


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

My biggest red was on the beach at night as well, no one around. Still a cool experience no matter what. Nice fish!


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice red wish you could have got a better pic. I bet that was fun to pull in to bad you had to let it go but good job!! :thumbup:


----------



## FreeFallin_86 (Feb 8, 2012)

what kind of bait did he hit? Were you fishing open beach or a hole close to shore? Im sure that was an awesome fight, crazy adrenaline!!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks guys, i caught this guy while shark fishing believe it or not, he hit what was about a foot long mullet on a casted bait... full 9 foot shark leader and all, and of coarse as soon as i got the hit my braid wrapped around the bottom of the bail (spinning setup), so i basically had to drag him onto the beach and hope he didn't break off in the surf... my only catch that night...


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice job ! Bet he was fun!


----------



## FreeFallin_86 (Feb 8, 2012)

wow that is awesome!! I think you've convinced me to go with bigger baits.....and I'm getting into shark fishing too! Should be fun!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks again guys and sorry i didnt answer this earlier i was at the first walkover part on johnsons beach (A)


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice one. My best so far is 44". I am glad to know that a 5 foot Red is lurking out there somewhere. Good job!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Stud!!!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The only thing I like better than catching a monster bull red like that is watching them swim away after the battle!


----------

